# Bowstring Break in???



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Crabnasty said:


> Today i purchased a PSE Brute, set up at 30 inch draw length and 70lbs draw weight. i shot the bow probably 25 times in the pro shop before i brought it home. while i was in the pro shop i noticed another PSE brute hanging on the wall that had the tubing holding the peep wrapped around the string about 3 times... noticing this i asked the pro there what that was all about and he explained that the bow just needed to be broke in, and that would stop happening... trusting him.. i buy the bow in my hand and take it home... shoot it probably 6 more times and the damn tubing holding the peep is so twisted around the string that it won't line up at full draw anymore... I am wondering if i should undo the tubing and untwist it, just letting these twist come out of the string? is this really a common occurrence? I upgraded from a 2007 model martin saber and i never had this problem with it. any thoughts?


Welcome to AT. You have bought a very nice bow. Pse strings aren't the best but you should shoot the bow 200-300 times to settle in the string and cables. You should take the tubing loose and untwist it then hook it back up. After the strings stop moving, take it back to the shop and have the specs checked. Have it retimed and the draw length adjusted if neccessary. Also check and reset the poundage. A lot of people replace the string and cables with a good quality custom set. It costs more but is a great investment. I would suggest that you see how your strings do first. Give it some time and you will probably be okay.


----------



## Crabnasty (Mar 5, 2011)

well seems like you were correct. i shot it today probably another 100 times and the string really has settled in nice, seems to like up perfect when the bow is at rest. Really loving the way this bow shoots and draws over what my martins have been in the past. Think maybe i made the right choise for me. I went to the pro shop with the thought in mind that I was going to buy the bow that fit me best regardless of cost. after shooting the PSE Brute, the PSE Bowmadness XS, the PSE Vendetta XS, and the Destroyer 350 over and over and over again in the pro shop, my conclustion was that for an extra $300 i just couldn't justify buying one of the more expensive bows by how well my Brute shoots. Very pleased PSE customer. Just as a side note, i was wondering if anyone else shooting a destroyer 350 at a longer draw length felt like they draw cycle hits a brick wall just before breaking over? sucker sure does shoot fast but i couldn't imagine trying to get it back in a tree stand with my dream buck in front of me


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Glad to heat your bow has settled down. The d350 has a great draw curve and is smooth for the perfeormance it gives. Faster bows have more agressive cams which takes more energy to pull them back. If you back the poundage down a little, it still has great performance while having an easier draw. But speed bows are not for everyone and are more critical to tune and shoot. When hunting, a faster bow won't gain you any distance. Your effective range is determined on your accuracy. A faster bow may help a little inside of your effective range but having a bow that is smooth, easy and comfortable will kill you more deer. Remember to have your bow checked out after the strings have settled and have a final readjustment so that it will fit you and be at it's best performance. I am glad to see that you shot several bows before you made your choice. It shows that you made the right choice.


----------

